# Re: Odd Interior Smell (03 Maxima)



## Supratik (Aug 31, 2007)

*Re: Odd Interior Smell (03 Maxima)*

Hi guys,

So I have a weird issue that's become increasingly annoying in the last few months.

In the last 6 months, an odd smell has permeated the cabin. It doesn't bother me personally, but 75% of my friends have commented on it, and a few have actually gotten headaches after driving in the car. One even became sick and threw up a few minutes after exiting the vehicle.

The smell has been described as:

1. "Mutated New-Car Smell"
2. "Plasticky"
3. "Chemical"

The smell is strongest when entering the car after it has been sitting for a day or two. The car is generally stored outside these days, and exposed to sun, though for the bulk of its life it has been stored in a parking garage. After turning it on and activating the A.C., the smell is masked by the cooler air, but still present.

I had the interior cabin air filter replaced (supposedly) about 8-10 months ago at a Nissan dealership. While the car is a little untidy inside, it's pretty clean overall. It has around 55k miles (which is relatively low for a 2003) and is otherwise working perfectly.

This leads me to believe it's something emanating from the fake plastic stuff in the dash and doors. Other than that, I have no idea what it could be.

While the smell doesn't actively bother me, I do occasionally get headaches thogh I've never attributed that to the car itself. I'm concerned that the smell may be toxic/unhealthy on some level.

Thoughts? Suggestions? Similar experiences?

Thanks!


----------



## silver02max (Aug 20, 2007)

Does the car have leather seats? Could be just the smell of the leather. Try spraying some fabreeze on the carpets or using an air freshener.


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Or someone(previous owner or dealership) used scotchguard on the carpet/floormats. I had this problem with mine. Unfortunately my wife was pregnant at the time so every little smell got to her. Try having the upholstery cleaned but not treated.


----------



## Supratik (Aug 31, 2007)

Hi guys,

Thanks for your replies. The seats are the usual cloth, not leather. Will try Febreeze.

This Scotchguard thing is interesting - is it something commonly used by detailing/cleaning places? I had my car detailed about a year ago, perhaps that is to blame.

Some places shampoo/wash the floormats, this isn't the same thing right?


----------



## silver02max (Aug 20, 2007)

No, scotchguard is a chemical they put on the upholstry to protect against stains. I dont think i would cause an odor, but it is possible. They usually dont use it unless you request them to. I would have it cleaned real good if you cant get rid of it yourself.


----------

